# Bathroom door problem on Swift Kontiki 660



## Supatraveller (Mar 19, 2013)

Does anyone have the same problem we do with the sliding door on the bathroom of the Swift Kontiki 660. Ours dropped off in less than a mile from the dealers when we picked it up. We have since replaced and adapted it several times without long-term success. We are considering fitting a sliding door similar to the pleated, sliding screen used to screen the bedroom. We have located something similar, the Irvine Screen & Door Pleated Bi-Fold Door Beige ref no: 3675FBH, from Camping World which is USA based. We wondered if anyone had managed to locate a similar item in the UK or any other method they have used to eradicate our problem. We have met several people who are experiencing the same problem, most people just remove the original door and manage with the bedroom screen. Is this the only solution?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

not sure, have you looked on the swift forums.

cabby


----------

